# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Decreto-Lei n.º 276/2001, de 17 de Outubro

## Luis Faustino

Como todos nós adoramos a vida animal e não toleramos maus tratos quer a gatos, cães, peixes ou outro qualquer, e isso inclui alojamento adequado nos locais de venda, aqui fica um pouco do decreto-lei que regulamenta a protecção dos mesmos. 
Não entendão isto como um ataque às lojas mas custa ver, por exemplo, peixes dentro de copos de plástico. 
Uma pessoa só não muda o Mundo, mas as mudanças são iniciadas por alguém.

*Decreto-Lei n.º 276/2001, de 17 de Outubro 
Estabelece as normas legais tendentes a pôr em aplicação em Portugal a Convenção Europeia para a Protecção dos Animais de Companhia e um regime especial para a detenção de animais potencialmente perigosos. 

O Decreto n.º 13/93, de 13 de Abril, aprovou a Convenção Europeia para a Protecção dos Animais de Companhia, da qual foram signatários os Estados-Membros do Conselho da Europa. 

(...)

Assim: 
Nos termos da alínea a) do n.º 1 do artigo 198.º da Constituição, o Governo decreta o seguinte: 
CAPÍTULO I 
Disposições gerais 
Artigo 1.º 
Âmbito de aplicação 
1 - O presente diploma estabelece as medidas complementares das disposições da Convenção Europeia para a Protecção dos Animais de Companhia, aprovada pelo Decreto n.º 13/93, de 13 de Abril, de ora em diante designada de Convenção. 
2 - Excluem-se do âmbito de aplicação deste diploma as espécies da fauna selvagem objecto de regulamentação específica. 
Artigo 2.º 
Definições 
Para efeitos do disposto no presente diploma, entende-se por: 
a) «Animal de companhia» qualquer animal detido ou destinado a ser detido pelo homem, designadamente, no seu lar, para seu entretenimento e companhia; 

(...)

CAPÍTULO III 
Normas para os alojamentos de reprodução, criação, manutenção e venda de animais de companhia 
Artigo 24.º 
Disposições gerais 
Os detentores de animais de companhia que se dediquem à sua reprodução, criação, manutenção ou venda devem cumprir, sem prejuízo das demais disposições aplicáveis, as condições previstas no presente capítulo.

(...)

Artigo 26.º 
Condições particulares para a manutenção de pequenos roedores e coelhos 
1 - As caixas onde os animais são colocados devem estar providas com material de cama em quantidade suficiente, adaptada às espécies em causa, o qual deve ser renovado regularmente. 
2 - As medidas mínimas das caixas para pequenos roedores e coelhos figuram no anexo II ao presente diploma, do qual faz parte integrante. 
3 - Ao planear a criação e ou manutenção deverá ter-se em conta o crescimento potencial dos animais, a fim de lhes assegurar um espaço apropriado, em conformidade com as medidas das caixas previstas no anexo II, durante todas as suas fases de desenvolvimento. 
Artigo 27.º 
Condições particulares para a manutenção de cães e gatos 
1 - O alojamento de cães e gatos deve obedecer às dimensões mínimas indicadas no anexo III ao presente diploma, do qual faz parte integrante. 
2 - Os cães e gatos só podem ser expostos nos locais de venda a partir da 6.ª semana de idade. 
3 - O alojamento de cães e gatos em gaiolas deve ser estritamente limitado, nunca superior a 15 dias, contados a partir da data de entrada no alojamento. 
4 - Os cães e gatos confinados em gaiolas devem poder fazer exercício pelo menos uma vez por dia, devendo este, no caso dos cães, ser feito em recinto exterior, coberto ou descoberto, com superfícies de exercício suficientemente grandes para permitir que os animais se movimentem livremente e materiais para seu entretenimento. 
5 - Os recintos para gatos devem estar sempre providos de tabuleiros para excrementos, de uma superfície de repouso e de estruturas e objectos que lhes permitam subir, afiar as garras, bem como entreter-se. 
6 - É preciso prever superfícies de repouso em diferentes níveis de altura. 
7 - Não devem ser utilizados pavimentos de grades nas gaiolas para cães. 
8 - Tendo em conta as grandes diferenças de tamanho e a fraca relação entre o tamanho e o peso das diferentes raças de cães, a altura da gaiola deve ser fixada em função da altura do corpo de cada animal medido à altura das espáduas. 
Artigo 28.º 
Condições particulares para a manutenção de aves 
1 - As dimensões das gaiolas devem ser tais que os pássaros possam bater as asas sem entrave. 
2 - As gaiolas devem estar equipadas de poleiros cujo diâmetro esteja adaptado às espécies. 
3 - Os comedouros e os bebedouros devem ser colocados de forma a não serem sujos pelos excrementos. 
4 - As aves devem ter a possibilidade de tomar banhos de areia ou de água consoante as suas necessidades, devendo, para isso, ter à sua disposição recipientes adequados, com areia ou água. 
5 - As gaiolas de aves não devem localizar-se em locais com correntes de ar e devem ser bem iluminadas em todos os seus cantos. 
6 - O público, nas lojas de venda de animais, não pode ter acesso a todos os lados das gaiolas. 
7 - Para além das condições acima referidas, as gaiolas para pássaros cantores, pombos e papagaios devem ser pelo menos quatro vezes mais compridas e duas vezes mais altas que o comprimento total da ave e, pelo menos, uma vez e meia mais largas que a medida da envergadura, sendo que em caso de alojamento em casais ou em grupo, a largura das gaiolas deve ser de pelo menos o dobro da envergadura da ave. 
8 - Nas gaiolas onde se faça o alojamento de aves em grupo é necessário instalar vários poleiros (mínimo de três), em diferentes alturas e de tal forma que os animais sejam pouco incomodados no seu voo e que possam utilizar de forma adequada o espaço que têm à sua disposição. 
9 - A taxa de ocupação tem de ser prevista de forma que os animais não se incomodem uns aos outros nos seus movimentos. 
10 - Os pequenos pássaros exóticos devem dispor, cada um, de pelo menos duas vezes o espaço que ocupam sobre os poleiros, tendo em conta a sua envergadura individual. 
11 - Para outros pássaros, o número de espécimes não pode ser superior ao número de poleiros existentes na gaiola. 
12 - O ambiente a fornecer a psitacídeos deverá ainda obedecer às seguintes condições: 
a) Os espécimes deste grupo de aves não devem ser alojados isoladamente, a não ser na impossibilidade de se fazerem alojamentos em pares ou grupos, caso em que a atenção dos tratadores ou detentores para com estes animais terá de ser fortemente incrementada; 
b) Estes animais precisam de banhar-se frequentemente, pelo que o local de alojamento tem de conter um recipiente com água devidamente limpa, para esse efeito; 
c) A alimentação a fornecer a estes animais tem de ser o mais diversificada possível para melhorar o seu estado nutricional e estimular as suas actividades exploratórias, razão pela qual se deverá complementar a sua base alimentar, nomeadamente com frutos e vegetais; 
d) Dever-se-á, também, enriquecer o ambiente dos alojamentos destes animais, colocando objectos com substrato de madeira, nomeadamente ramos, troncos, poleiros, vegetação e outros objectos de diversão, tais como bolas, em material inócuo para os animais. 
13 - As dimensões mínimas para o alojamento de certas aves constam do anexo IV ao presente diploma, que dele faz parte integrante. 
Artigo 29.º 
Condições particulares para a manutenção de répteis 
Os alojamentos para a manutenção de répteis devem obedecer aos seguintes requisitos: 
a) Os terrários devem ser equipados com um mínimo de infra-estruturas correspondentes às necessidades dos seus ocupantes, como, por exemplo, ramos para trepar, plantas vivas ou artificiais, recipientes como possibilidade de esconderijo, paraventos, possibilidade de se banhar; 
b) A parte aquática dos recipientes para tartarugas deve ser aquecida através de calor irradiado, nomeadamente lâmpadas incandescentes e lâmpadas de aquecimento especiais; 
c) Os grupos de répteis devem ser manuseados de tal forma que os factores de perturbação sejam reduzidos ao mínimo possível; 
d) Os terrários de animais perigosos para as pessoas e outros animais devem poder ser fechados à chave, devendo todas as lojas de venda de animais que os alojem dispor de instruções de segurança e de emergência para salvaguarda da saúde pública; 
e) No caso de animais venenosos, não deve ser mantida mais de uma espécie por recipiente sendo que, em certos casos, por razões de segurança, não se deve alojar mais de um animal por recipiente; 
f) As dimensões mínimas a levar em consideração no alojamento de répteis devem ser as que se discriminam no anexo V ao presente diploma, que dele faz parte integrante. 
Artigo 30.º 
Condições particulares para a manutenção de anfíbios 
As condições para a manutenção de anfíbios são as seguintes: 
a) Nos recipientes que só dispõem de parte aquática podem-se deter tritões durante a sua fase de reprodução, rãs Xenopus e sapos Pipa pipa, devendo os terrários para o seu alojamento dispor das dimensões mínimas previstas no anexo VI ao presente diploma, que dele faz parte integrante; 
b) Os outros anfíbios correntemente comercializados necessitam de aquiterrários, que devem dispor das dimensões mínimas previstas no anexo VII ao presente diploma, que dele faz parte integrante. 
Artigo 31.º 
Condições particulares para a manutenção de peixes 
A manutenção de peixes deve obedecer às seguintes condições: 
1) Em cada aquário devem ser indicados os seguintes dados: 
a) O nome científico dos peixes, sempre que possível; 
b) O grau de salinidade ou a densidade da água quando se trata de água do mar; 
c) O Ph quando se trata de água doce; 
d) A dureza (gH e kH) ou a conductividade quando se trata de água doce; 
2) As condições para a manutenção de peixes de água doce são as seguintes: 
a) Os aquários devem dispor uma capacidade de, pelo menos, 45 l, correspondente a 2 l ou a 3 l de água por 10 cm de peixe, ou seja, no máximo, 90 peixes de 2,5 cm em 45 l de água; 
b) Não é admitida a manutenção de peixes vermelhos em aquários de forma esférica; 
c) A água de cada aquário deve ser filtrada por um sistema de filtração, individual ou centralizado, sendo indispensável e obrigatória a filtração permanente nos casos de forte taxa de ocupação com peixes de espécies frágeis; 
d) Os peixes devem apresentar uma respiração normal e calma, devendo o teor em nitrito (NO(índice 2) -) ser sempre inferior a 0,3 mg por litro e o teor em oxigénio ser sempre superior a 5 mg por litro; 
e) Os aquários devem ser aquecidos de tal forma que a temperatura seja adequada aos peixes que alojam devendo a intensidade de iluminação e a qualidade da luz ser tais que o crescimento de plantas seja possível; 
3) As condições para a manutenção de peixes de água salgada são as seguintes: 
a) É desejável que os aquários tenham uma capacidade de pelo menos 200 l, correspondente a 2 l a 3 l de água por 10 cm de peixe, ou seja, no máximo, 90 peixes de 2,5 cm em 45 l de água; 
b) A quantidade de água, a filtração e a aerificação da água devem ser controladas, de forma a permitir que os peixes possam apresentar uma respiração normal e calma; 
c) A filtração permanente é indispensável e obrigatória; 
d) Os aquários devem ser aquecidos de tal forma que a temperatura seja adequada aos peixes que alojam, devendo a intensidade de iluminação e a qualidade da luz ser tais que o crescimento de algas seja possível. 

(...) 

CAPÍTULO X 
Fiscalização, inspecção e contra-ordenações 
SECÇÃO I 
Disposições gerais 
Artigo 66.º 
Fiscalização 
Compete à DGV, às DRA e aos médicos veterinários municipais assegurar a fiscalização do cumprimento das normas constantes do presente diploma, sem prejuízo das competências atribuídas por lei a outras entidades.

(...)

SECÇÃO II 
Das contra-ordenações 
Artigo 68.º 
Contra-ordenações 
1 - Constituem contra-ordenações puníveis pela DGV, com coima cujo montante mínimo é de 5000$00 ou (euro) 24,939 e o máximo de 750 000$00 ou (euro) 3740,984: 

(...)

f) O alojamento de animais de companhia em desrespeito das condições fixadas no presente diploma; 

(...)

O Presidente da República, JORGE SAMPAIO. 
Referendado em 4 de Outubro de 2001. 
O Primeiro-Ministro, António Manuel de Oliveira Guterres. 

ANEXO I 
Temperatura ambiente/humidade relativa 
Animais alojados em gaiolas ou jaulas ou em recintos interiores 
(ver quadro no documento original) 
Nota. - Em casos especiais, por exemplo quando se albergam animais muito jovens ou sem pêlo, podem ser necessárias temperaturas ambientais mais elevadas. 
A humidade relativa (HR) deve ser adequada às espécies alojadas e normalmente mantida a 55% + 10% evitando-se valores inferiores a 40% ou superiores a 70%. 

ANEXO II 
Medidas mínimas das caixas para pequenos roedores e coelhos 
Caixas para animais detidos individualmente ou em grupo (ver nota *) 
(ver quadro no documento original) 
(nota *) Não aplicável a coelhos-bravos. 
a) Caixas para outros pequenos roedores: 
(ver quadro no documento original) 
Nota. - Para a definição de altura de gaiola, v. a nota do quadro de cima. 
b) Caixas de pequenos roedores em reprodução: 
(ver quadro no documento original) 
Nota. Para a definição de altura de gaiola, v. a nota dos quadros anteriores. 
c) Caixas de coelhos em reprodução (ver nota *): 
(ver quadro no documento original) 
(nota *) Não aplicável a coelhos-bravos. 

ANEXO III 
Dimensões mínimas para o alojamento de cães e gatos 
a) Alojamento de gatos em lojas de venda: 
(ver quadro no documento original) 
b) Alojamento de gatos: 
(ver quadro no documento original) 
Nota. Para o cáculo da superfície mínima do chão pode incluir-se a superfície dos tabuleiros de repouso. 
c) A superfície mínima do chão do recinto para uma gata e respectiva ninhada deve ser de pelo menos 1 m2; 
d) Alojamentos de cães: 
d.1) Individualmente: 
(ver quadro no documento original) 
d.2) Em grupo: 
(ver quadro no documento original) 
e) A superfície mínima do chão do recinto para uma cadela e respectiva ninhada deve estar compreendida entre 4 m2 e 6 m2. 
f) Alojamento de cães em locais de venda: 
(ver quadro no documento original) 

ANEXO IV 
Dimensões mínimas para o alojamento de certas aves 
(ver quadro no documento original) 
Nota. - O alojamento, por seis semanas, de um casal de Colibris e de aves pertencentes às famílias Nectariniidae e Meliphagidae tem de ser feito numa gaiola de, pelo menos, 80 cm de comprimento por 40 cm de largura e por 40 cm de altura, sendo que, em caso de detenção mais longa, é necessário uma gaiola de 1,5 m3 para quatro aves. 
O alojamento de um casal e respectiva ninhada de codornizes-anãs-da-china tem de ser feito numa gaiola de pelo menos 80 cm x 40 cm x 40 cm, devendo o seu pavimento ser coberto com um substrato de terra mas nunca de areia. 

ANEXO V 
Superfície e altura mínimas de terrários para alojamento de répteis 
(ver quadro no documento original) 
Exemplos: 
20 tartarugas terrestres cujo comprimento da carapaça dorsal é de 15 cm: 
... Superfície de base (centímetros quadrados) 
1.º animal - 45 cm x 45 cm ... 2 025 
2.º ao 20.º animal - 19 cm x 15 cm x 30 cm ... 12 825 
... 14 850 
Quatro pitões jovens cujo comprimento é de 90 cm: 
60 cm x 45 cm = 2700 cm2 de superfície de base e 45 cm de altura; 
Um casal de lagartos trepadores com o comprimento total de 20 cm: 
20 cm x 40 cm = 800 cm2 de superfície de base e 60 cm de altura. 

(...)*

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Para resuscitar dos mortos este tópico, gostava só de evidenciar o que a nossa querida legislação diz sobre a manutenção de peixes... Como cortei a parte não relevante para o nosso hobby, talvez fique mais fácil de ler...

Claramente quem escreveu esta parte da lei nunca terá tido um aquário de água doce, quanto mais de salgada...

Vou sublinhar as partes mais engraçadas...





> [B]Decreto-Lei n.º 276/2001, de 17 de Outubro 
> Estabelece as normas legais tendentes a pôr em aplicação em Portugal a Convenção Europeia para a Protecção dos Animais de Companhia e um regime especial para a detenção de animais potencialmente perigosos. 
> 
> O Decreto n.º 13/93, de 13 de Abril, aprovou a Convenção Europeia para a Protecção dos Animais de Companhia, da qual foram signatários os Estados-Membros do Conselho da Europa. 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Artigo 31.º 
> Condições particulares para a manutenção de peixes 
> ...


Alguém consegue imaginar 90 peixes de 2,5 cm em 45 L de água? Isso dá um peixe por cada meio litro de água...

Aparentemente, os corais não fazem parte das preocupações reflectidas no decreto-lei, a não ser que façam parte da família das algas...  :Whistle:  

Alguém sabe se, entretanto, já terá saído nova legislação mais adequada à nossa realidade?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Luis,

Quanto à manutenção de peixes, não conheço legislação mais recente (sendo certo que esta não é aplicável a corais).
Sobre este DL... devia ter-se ficado pelos cães, gatos, roedores e répteis. 
Quem o preparou não fazia a mais pequena ideia do que é um aquário de água salgada.

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Vou já comprar mais peixes.

Ainda posso por 599,9 peixes ( de 2,5 cm claro )

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caros Amigos,

Não só não saiu nenhuma legislação actualizada, ou mesmo reajustada à realidade e elaborada com um minimo de rigor científico, como tragicamente a mesma não é posta à prática.

Volto a realçar a falha apontada pelo Luis Delgado relativamente aos corais, que por ridiculo que pareça, nem a nível de alfândega estão classificados tendo que ser registados como peixes tropicais ou invertebrados para alimentação, o que levanta algumas questões nomeadamente ao nível dos direitos a pagar. Um animal para comercialização como um animal de estimação está normlamente isento de direitos, ao passo que uma lagosta para alimentação (viva ou morta) paga cerca de 16% de direitos à cabeça, situação que leva a alfândega a cobra-los nos corais.

Posso apontar outras falhas graves na dita legislação, como o facto de não poderem ser colocados "peixes vermelhos em aquários esféricos", o que nos leva a pensar que então já é admissível a colocação de um telescópio, cuja coloração é normalmente preta, no dito aquário. Ou que o referido peixe vermelho já possa ser colocado num aquário quadrado, não importando a litragem do mesmo e os restantes sistema de manutenção de vida essenciais. E quem não quiser quadrados, pode sempre ir para aqueles vendidos numa conhecida loja de artigos para casa, em forma de meia-lua, ou mesmo uma jarra de flores de forma cónica, etc....

Infelizmente quem faz as leis em Portugal são os políticos, e em 90% dos casos nós sabemos a sua qualidade e ponderamo-nos porque razão foram para a política e não exercem as sua profissões de origem, e tristemente quem efectivamente sabe não é consultado para a elaboração destas questões mais técnicas.

Mais, e como é óbvio não vou focar nenhuma situação particular apesar de as conhecer pois não me ficaria bem, ou seria sequer ético da minha parte e essa não é a minha maneira de estar, o mercado continua a permitir que existam lojas que não se preocupam sequer em cumprir a escassa legislação existente, normalmente mais por falta de conhecimentos dos proprietários do que intencionalmente. E continuamos a assistir a lojas a manter os animais em aquários pequenos e altamente povoados.

Cmpts e Obrigado,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Infelizmente quem faz as leis em Portugal são os políticos, e em 90% dos casos nós sabemos a sua qualidade e ponderamo-nos porque razão foram para a política e não exercem as sua profissões de origem, e tristemente quem efectivamente sabe não é consultado para a elaboração destas questões mais técnicas.


Caro Eduardo, 

A questão concreta nem é bem essa, não obstante as costas largas dos políticos.

Os DL´s (de iniciativa governamental) mais técnicos são preparados pelos gabinetes especializados da Administração Pública, sendo depois votados na AR.

No caso concreto, até se trata de uma regulamentação de uma Convenção Europeia, pelo que o problema até é supranacional. 

Se não fosse esse o caso, seria a Direcção Geral de Veterinária a preparar as questões técnicas do diploma, que depois seria formatado e levado a votação. Se a DG Vet não fizer sentir a necessidade de legislação específica ao Ministro da Tutela - que não sei se fez, em concreto, note-se - , não esperem que seja este a lembrar-se dos corais e peixes de água salgada...

E já agora, alguém conhece a legislação aplicável ao transporte nacional de corais ? É que a DG Veterinária não conhece, nem sequer a DG de Transportes Terrestres...

----------


## Manuel Faria

Olá João,

Muito sinceramente penso que em Portugal, e não só, ninguém conhece uma possivel legislação aplicável ao transporte nacional de corais. Ao transporte internacional ainda pior. Digo isto porque quando estive aí de férias perguntei a várias entidades(inclusive na Alfandega) qual seria a possibilidade de poder trazer comigo para a Suiça umas mudas de corais, e ninguém me deu uma resposta em concreto e isso depois de terem consultado livros e dossiers. A única resposta concreta que obtive foi: arrisque e leve. Como não queria arriscar, quer pela possivel multa, quer pelos animais, náo trouxe nada.
Por isso podes tirar conclusões como está a nossa politica. Não há, pelo menos parece não haver legislação, mas se te apanham a transgredir apanhas pela medida grande.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Tens razão, Manuel
O que acho é que se tem a tendência de olhar demasiado para cima quando se procuram respostas concretas que devem ser dadas mais baixo, na hierarquia da Adminsitração Pública. Muitas vezes o problema não é dos políticos, mas sim dos técnicos.

----------


## Manuel Faria

É vedade Joãoola) . Mas é este país com a respectiva burocracia qe temos e talvez isto nunca chegue a mudar com CEE ou sem ela: os ricos serão mais ricos e os pobres cada vez nais pobres. :Admirado:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caro João Monteiro,

O que diz é verdade em parte!

A directiva é efectivamente comunitária. No entanto a mesma apenas dita que deve ser criada uma legislação com base no direito comunitário, ficando a cargo de cada governo dos respectivos estados membros e elaboração da legislação a aplicar nos respectivos países. (como uma pequena nota de rodapé fica a informação que é uma das situações em que o Estado Português mais multas sofre da CEE, pelos constantes atrasos na transposição e aplicação das directivas comunitárias, algumas delas propostas pelos nossos próprios parlamentares europeus, o que não deixa de ser bastante caricato)

E como um exemplo disto, podemos apontar dois casos específicos e que são de conhecimentos mais ou menos comum:

1º Espanha, onde todas as directivas comunitárias relativas a animais são com frequência ignoradas, fazendo com que possa haver um mercado de rua, como o de Barcelona, onde os animais (inclusivé peixes) são vendidos em quiosques sem quaisquer condições sanitárias ou de espaço que seja. A mesma Espanha é regularmente a porta de entrada na Europa de tudo o que são animais proibidos e protegidos.

2º O Reino Unido, onde uma qualquer pessoa que queira abrir uma loja de animais, ou neste caso de aquariofilia, tem que fazer um exame de certificação para obter a sua licença comercial, obrigando desta forma a que este tipo de comércio seja feito apenas por quem tem o minimo de conhecimentos necessários para tal.

Ambas as legislações foram feitas com base na directiva comunitária e são diferentes entre si e entre a nossa.

A nossa, apesar de haver situações onde é ridicula e já foi apontado acima, só peca por não ser aplicada e pela fiscalização só actuar quando é preciso publicidade institucional, como alguns lojista se aperceberam faz uns dois anos quando dois biólogos do ICN, acompanhados por algum aparato policial, entraram nas suas lojas e remexeram de cima a baixo.

Estranho é que em algumas das lojas, os responsáveis foram chamados à atenção de que não podiam ter certos animais em sua posse sem a respectiva documentação legal (CITES), mas como não havia possibilidade de fazer a apreensão dos mesmos por falta de local apropriado para a sua posterior manutenção, os mesmos lojista ficaram fieis depositários dos mesmos.

Outras situações houve em que algumas das lojas vistoriadas, com situações sujeitas a multas como a venda de rações avulso e em embalagens abertas na loja, nem sequer foram notificados para alterarem tal situação.

Esta falta de critérios e impunidade com que se vive no nosso país, e onde o exemplo que deveria partir de cima é vulgarmente contrário ao que devia, é que permite que estas situações se passem e onde quem faz correctamente é sempre penalizado por isso. Mais que não seja porque, regra geral, paga os impostos inerentes a essa situação quando outros lhe passam ao lado.

Mas isto não passa de um desabafo e de uma opinião pessoal, e não tem a intenção de atacar ninguém nem de ofender qualquer sensibilidade. Trata-se apenas de uma constatação de situações testemunhadas, e não aponta ninguém em geral nem tem tal intenção. Muita vezes as instituições também fazem o que podem, pois lutam com falta de pessoal qualificado e muitas vezes (situação que também tenho conhecimento de causa) tentam ajudar tendo uma posição mais pedagógica do que policial!

Cmpts e obrigado,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Eduardo ola) 

Gostei da sua intrevenção.

Gostava da sua opinião acerca da seguinte questão.

Será que o ICN ou outras das instituições fiscalizadoras, não poderiam em colaboração com lojas e até mesmo aquaristas credênciados colocando detreminadas espécies a costódia dessas lojas, ou até mesmo particulares, numa prespectiva da reprodução dessas mesmas espécies?

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caro Julio,

Não serei a pessoa mais indicada para responder a essa questão. No entanto penso que não cabe ao ICN fazer esse papel, mas sim o de fiscalizar e controlar tudo o que a ver com a natureza como o próprio nome indica.

Na minha opinião, penso que sim!!! Seria uma forma de participar na conservação da natureza, e a colocação de animais apreendidos (e poucos são porque a fiscalização é inexistente) em aquários previamente identificados, fossem de lojas ou particulares devidamente credenciados, poderia facultar um mecanismo eficaz de retirar do circulo comercial ilegal desses animais. Sendo que os seus possuídores deveriam ser devidamente punidos.

No entanto, a prespectiva da reprodução por parte do ICN apenas poderia ser tida em conta no sentido da restituíção dos respectivos animais ao seu meio ambiente, colocando de fora qualquer tipo de actividade comercial para o qual o ICN não está vocacionado. Nesta situação, a colocação desses animais em aquarios particulares, ou principalmente de lojas ou importadores, poderia levantar questões de suspeita de favorecimento por parte de uma entidade fiscalizadora que se quer isenta.

Existe também a questão da posse e propriedade dos animais, que uma vez entregues e mesmo partindo do princípio que o animal inicial ficasse propriedade do portador, quem seria o beneficiário das reproduções e qual o seu fim.

Além disso, e sendo nós cidadãos de um país com um património aquariologista em crescente expansão, com diversas entidades a trabalhar com esses mesmos animais e a fazer até algum trabalho de conservação (Zoomarine), ou de exposição em condições privilegiadas (Oceanário, Aquário Vasco da Gama, Observatório da Aguda, Fluviário de Mora e algumas faculdades a fazer investigação (Algarve (não sei se há mais e por isso as minhas desculpas se as houver))), penso que os aquários das lojas ou dos particulares estarão sempre no fim da cadeia alimentar!  :SbSourire2:  

Agora, claro que da prespectiva da minha pessoa, veria sempre com muito bons olhos a criação de uma "Fundação Reefforum para a Conservação do Recife de Coral"  :yb677:  , para onde poderiam ser canalizados esses animais com o referido objectivo de reprodução em activeiro, e onde poderiam ser utilizados parte das referidas criações para a introdução no circuito comercial, para permitir o financiamento da restituíção dos animais ao seu meio ambiente, por exemplo em parceria com ONG's locais de ambiente.

Cmpts,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------

